# Termite Damage-?'s While I Wait for Callback From Termite Co.



## Snick (Aug 30, 2016)

While moving some things around I noticed termite damage on a base board. I pulled it out and started removing some sheetrock to check for damage.

I have called the termite company but am not hopeful for a call back on Labor Day weekend. The areas under windows are combination termite damage and rot (not surprised about the rot-it was expected). The damage going up the adjacent 2X4s is moderate to about one foot. Higher than one foot is seems to be spotty. I have cut out up to about 2 feet.

I have more of a problem in the corner of the room (outside corner). I have been ripping out in small portions but do not know if I may as well rip it all out.

I am living in the place while I renovate so when I have contractors in I have to move a lot of stuff to clear particular areas. If the sheetrock has to come out, this weekend is when I have time to do it.

Questions are how best to prepare for them coming out and although I want to clean up the gross stuff, should I be leaving it for the company (do they need to see it to evaluate anything?)


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No harm in removing the sheetrock and trim but leave the rest of the mess on the wood for them to look at.
Save the trim pieces and set them outside for them to look at.
See any mud tunnels on the wood or under the house in that area?


----------



## Snick (Aug 30, 2016)

There are no indications from the outside (such as the tunnels that run up the side of the foundation that I have seen in pictures). It is a brick house, I have about 8 inches between the level of the ground and the top of the slab (where the bricking begins). I have some potted plants in a row about a foot out from the house so I would have noticed as I tend to the plants often. Haven't had wings on the sills during the swarm seasons.

There some lines of mud or frass (that looks like sawdust rather than pellet) on the sides of studs in areas and in the cracks between adjacent studs. There may have been pellets in some of the stuff that fell but have sweep most of it up before it occurred to me that they may want to see it (it was 50 years of roach poop to me).


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.thrasherpestcontrol.com/drywood-termite-droppings/


----------

